# Mf 35. Throttle linkage



## greensuperduty (Jul 28, 2013)

I finally got it to run, but now the throttle linkage is not right. It's like it's stuck. It will rev up slowly but won't move back to idle. Have to push on the linkage by the alternator.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy greensuperduty,

I presume that you've lubricated the linkage at all points so it moves freely. It sounds like your governor is not working right. Probably needs cleaning and lubrication. Rebuild?? Is this a gasser or diesel??


----------



## greensuperduty (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm not a mechanic so bear with me. The carb is brand new. Is the governor in the carb. Also to lube the linkage, is a WD 40 type thing or grease fittings. It will rev up using the lever in dash, but will not idle down. I have to push the part by the alternator with my hand. I actually set it with my hand and used the tractor for a minute yesterday


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

WD-40 is a penetrating oil and should be fine for this purpose. 

You may be missing a spring that pulls on the throttle linkage to return it to idle when you move the throttle to idle. Check with your MF dealer regarding a return spring that attaches to the throttle linkage. You will also need to know the attaching points for the spring. 

The governor is centrifugal device that holds the engine speed constant when you set the hand throttle where you want it. If the engine starts to bog down with load, the governor automatically opens the throttle through a link attached to the carburetor linkage. Check that the governor link is attached to the carburetor linkage. You can get a rebuild kit for your governor for less than $100.


----------



## greensuperduty (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks like WD 40 and some force got it to work. It's not exactly right but it works good enough to use. Thanks for the info and your time.


----------

